# Help, trying to get my abs though.



## JakkoUK (Jun 2, 2010)

(Sorry for typo in title :/) Well I'm not too sure on which to work on, because I can see my abs when I tense. But not when I'm not tensed.



















And I want to be able to see my abs without having to tense. I can't exactly say I'm fat at all. But I'm not sure if I need to get rid of some more fat or just work on the muscles more harder? And also if so what sort of exercises do you think would be necessary? I do things such as: Crunches & The Bicycle. But was just wondering if you guys new a better exercise for abs?

Many thanks, Jack.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

You could do with losing a little fat, and strengthening the muscles them-selves, because it doesn't look like you have much fat, but still not seeing much muscle.

I would recommend workout out your whole body rather than just focussing on abs, and to be honest I find that squatting gives my abs a hell of a working.. I personally never do ab isolation, and mine are visible 24/7


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

It's cause your a dead lifting machine MillionG!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MillionG said:


> , and mine are visible 24/7


That's because you have the figure of a holocaust survivor, lol!!

:lol:

I keed.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you do any weighted exercises? All the big compounds (Deads, Squats, OHP, Bench) will bring the abs in if form is correct (Aswell as adding a bit of size to the rest of the body). Other then adding them, BF% needs to be fairly low, so coming up with a fairly decent diet should help.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> It's cause your a dead lifting machine MillionG!


Feeling the love 



suliktribal said:


> That's because you have the figure of a holocaust survivor, lol!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I keed.


Pfft, they've got a few pounds on me


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MillionG is right.

Doesn't appear to be much muscle mass there, because your BF looks low, anyway. Low enough to see abs.

I have a friend who is baffled at having no abs despite doing 250 crunches a day.

Like others say, heavy compund exercises like squats and deadlifts will see them grow.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> *MillionG is right.*
> 
> Doesn't appear to be much muscle mass there, because your BF looks low, anyway. Low enough to see abs.
> 
> ...


*Dances*

:lol:


----------



## JakkoUK (Jun 2, 2010)

Cheers for all the help guys much appreciated.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

deadlift and squat heavy mate, my abs have thickend up alot, plus altough you have not got a fat boy, you have'nt got a low bf%. just because someone doesnt weigt much doesnt men tey are lean. my mates are all about 11st and non of them ave abs out


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> deadlift and squat heavy mate, my abs have thickend up alot, plus altough you have not got a fat boy, you have'nt got a low bf%. just because someone doesnt weigt much doesnt men tey are lean. my mates are all about 11st and non of them ave abs out


Exactly you can get a skinny dude with 20% bf ..


----------



## JakkoUK (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I weigh 9.10 stone :lol: (Come on though, I'm 15) And yeah just did a session of squats with a 12 kg weight on my back. I ache all over which is good, but I didn't feel any pressure really on my abs. My legs mostly feel the ache. Also did some Deadlifts with a 18kg bar. I'm probably doing the technique wrong, but I did try to follow some videos very carefully. Next step for me is, join the bloody gym! :laugh:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

JakkoUK said:


> Well I weigh 9.10 stone :lol: (Come on though, I'm 15) And yeah just did a session of squats with a 12 kg weight on my back. I ache all over which is good, but I didn't feel any pressure really on my abs. My legs mostly feel the ache. Also did some Deadlifts with a 18kg bar. I'm probably doing the technique wrong, but I did try to follow some videos very carefully. Next step for me is, join the bloody gym! :laugh:


Thats because squats are a leg exercise :thumb: When you squat/deadlift/military press, you use your core to stabalise the body. So although it doesn't feel they're being worked (seeing as they're leg/back/shoulder exercises, respectively) you're abs will be being worked. Also, as mentioned, your're not fat, but you don't have a low enough BF% for visible abs...yet.


----------



## JakkoUK (Jun 2, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Thats because squats are a leg exercise :thumb: When you squat/deadlift/military press, you use your core to stabalise the body. So although it doesn't feel they're being worked (seeing as they're leg/back/shoulder exercises, respectively) you're abs will be being worked. Also, as mentioned, your're not fat, but you don't have a low enough BF% for visible abs...yet.


So do you reckon I need to start doing some cardio? Doing a jogging session up my road will be a good start. Goes on for miles. :tongue:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Can you get up early enough to go for a jog for 30 minutes before breakfast?

TBH, just lift weights and eat clean, play football, fvck alot. You'll get there.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well personally at 15 i woul not be striving for abs. eat plenty and get a good weights programm in place and start gaining some lean mass. this in turn will lower the % of lean mass and fat mass and make you look leaner. so get eating and lifting lad


----------



## JakkoUK (Jun 2, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> well personally at 15 i woul not be striving for abs. eat plenty and get a good weights programm in place and start gaining some lean mass. this in turn will lower the % of lean mass and fat mass and make you look leaner. so get eating and lifting lad


Well I'm doing weights, not much of a program though :laugh: Probably need some expert help on that one. And what sort of foods do you guys suggest?


----------



## Stooob (Apr 13, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Can you get up early enough to go for a jog for 30 minutes before breakfast?
> 
> TBH, just lift weights and eat clean, play football, fvck alot. You'll get there.


i like his mentality... :thumb:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Stooob said:


> i like his mentality... :thumb:


 :beer:

It's more of a case of "do as i say, not as i do" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stooob (Apr 13, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> :beer:
> 
> It's more of a case of "do as i say, not as i do" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


lmao works for me!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Do isolation ab work... front, side, back etc usually charts on the wall in ab area u can use to get some ideas from. Build up to using weights.


----------



## JakkoUK (Jun 2, 2010)

I think after doing a few sessions of squats and dead-lifts, I'm actually starting to see an improvement on my abs. So thanks for the heads up guys! I'll see if I can get a picture up soonish.

Just a question, when doing a squat do you hold the weights with your arms? Or just rest it on your shoulder/back?


----------



## Swannstarrr (May 30, 2010)

Stooob said:


> i like his mentality... :thumb:


X 2 :thumb: :thumb : :rockon:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

JakkoUK said:


> I think after doing a few sessions of squats and dead-lifts, I'm actually starting to see an improvement on my abs. So thanks for the heads up guys! I'll see if I can get a picture up soonish.
> 
> Just a question, when doing a squat do you hold the weights with your arms? Or just rest it on your shoulder/back?


Does it not roll off your back if you don't hold it? :laugh:








< That's how you want to hold it.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

JakkoUK said:


> Well I'm doing weights, not much of a program though :laugh: Probably need some expert help on that one. And what sort of foods do you guys suggest?


burger king and KFC buddy munch :thumb:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Heavy squats & deads and heavy ab work once per week to build them up.

Then...........

Decent diet along with plenty of regular cardio to get them showing through.

In that order.


----------



## JakkoUK (Jun 2, 2010)

*June 6th 2010 *










*June 14th 2010*










What do you guys think of the improvement?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

wtf I wish I could do 2 weeks and get a change like that. Impressive imo


----------



## JakkoUK (Jun 2, 2010)

empzb said:


> wtf I wish I could do 2 weeks and get a change like that. Impressive imo


Haha, all I've done is a few sessions of cardio; a few sessions of squats + Dead-lifts and then kept up with my Protein Diet...  Oh and I've been doing my arms.. I used to have no muscle on them at all and I've come along pretty nicely if I might say. Will get a pick up soon maybe.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Try to keep your salt intake down and your intake of water up, 1 sodium (salt) holds water in the adipose area (under your skin) 2 water diminishes sodium build up so helps you look drier basically


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> Thats because squats are a leg exercise :thumb: When you squat/deadlift/military press, you use your core to stabalise the body. So although it doesn't feel they're being worked (seeing as they're leg/back/shoulder exercises, respectively) you're abs will be being worked. Also, as mentioned, your're not fat, but you don't have a low enough BF% for visible abs...yet.


thats must be why i have a big belly but its *solid* lol cos i used to do loads of dead/squats/military press

still need to lose a few stone tho lmao


----------

